# Bought a flood-damaged "new" Routan - need electrical diagrams



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi there guys.
I bought a 2012 Routan SEL w/RSE and Nav a couple of weeks ago, and it sustained some flood damage after Hurricane Sandy in November '12.










Car had an MSRP of $40,710 and I got it for less than $15K delivered to my house. Mileage was only 26 miles.
Water level was just around the seating surface, so I stripped all the interior naked and washed all the salt off the car with warm fresh water.

It starts and drives just fine, but those things don't work:
power driver seat, power sliding door motors, sliding door power windows, power tailgate, power 3rd row.
Obviously the salt ate all the electronic modules and I am replacing them one by one.

My question is - I need wiring diagrams for Routan or T&C or Caravan, to trace some of the electrical gremlins around here.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

That's a great deal I hope you can work out the gremlins. Here is a link to a manual, it's as close as your going to get I think. I would say the wiring on the "inside" is the same. Menaing the only MAJOR difference is you have the 3.6L engine. Yes there are schematics and there is even a specfic section on the power seats. Hope your seat back tilt motor is good, if not you'll need an entire seat back as the tilt motor is supposedly not servicable as per the manual.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...epair-manual&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13575855485113


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Pay $19 in order to download a file of unknown trust?? Thanks but I'd hold on.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Artem said:


> Pay $19 in order to download a file of unknown trust?? Thanks but I'd hold on.


I have it, and it has everything, sometimes you need to roll the dice, no virus for me. If not you can go here (see below) for the same thing, but for $206. You need to choose Chrysler and the year 2009. There are NO manuals anywhere else that you can buy, no Haynes, no Chiltons, nothing. These are your only two bets around, or the drop it off at the dealer, sorry to say.

https://www.techauthority.com/en-US/Pages/ItemDetail.aspx?itemID=9858

Here is the main link.

https://www.techauthority.com


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you 58kafer for the link - I eventually found an identical file on the same website for $11.99 and purchased it from there.

Can't be any happier :thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Artem said:


> Thank you 58kafer for the link - I eventually found an identical file on the same website for $11.99 and purchased it from there.
> 
> Can't be any happier :thumbup:


Cool deal, I read on a Chrysler forum that the cheaper manual didn't have everything, so I figured for the extra $7 why be cheap(probably posted by the seller, LOL). It's all good, I just hope it helps you out with the difference in years, but the Routan's didn't change much but under the hood so I'd assume your good to go! Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

How much do you think you have spent so far fixing her up?

And here I thought I got a good deal on my 100k 2010 SE with RSE/VSE for 11,000 bux


----------

